# Histogramm einer Messreihe



## basma (26. Apr 2016)

*Kann jemand bei diese aufgabe mir helfen :*
Schreiben Sie eine Java-Applikation, die eine Messreihe als Histogramm zeichnet. Stellen Sie die einzelnen Zahlenwerte der Messreihe als unterschiedlich hohe Säulen dar, proportional zur Größe der vorgegebenen Daten.

Die Säulen sollen hier der Einfachheit halber nur durch Rechtecke gleicher Breite, aber entsprechend unterschiedlicher Höhe nebeneinander dargestellt werden. Die verschiedenen Werte für die Säulen werden als Array dem Konstruktor übergeben. Das Histogramm soll farbig sein, und hat sieben Farben zu Verfügung. Wenn es weniger als sieben Werte, sprich sieben Säulen gibt, dann werden nicht alle Farben benutzt. Wenn es mehr als sieben Werte gibt, wiederholen sich die Farben. Die folgende Abbildung demonstriert als Beispiel ein solches Histogramm mit genau sieben Säulen. Erstellen Sie eine Testklasse um das Programm mit verschiedenen Messreihen zu testen.


----------



## kiwara (26. Apr 2016)

Wo brauchst du denn jetzt genau Hilfe? Bei allem? Hast du wenigstens einen Ansatz wie du es lösen würdest?


----------



## basma (26. Apr 2016)

Danke Kiwara, ich habe die Aufgabe gelöst


----------

